

Love, Virtually: Why it's so easy to sell (sucker) relationships online - OperaLover
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/12/magazine/12FOB-medium-t.html?_r=1&ref=technology&pagewanted=print

======
tdavis
Summary: Back in my day, we had to walk up hill _both ways, in the snow_ to
have an affair.

~~~
snprbob86
Although a short witty and borderline un-HN comment, you managed to make me
laugh _and_ save me the time of reading the article. I'm convinced that this
is the correct way to do humor on HN :-)

------
ergasia
The medium is the lover

~~~
cb5
Massage from the Medium

~~~
ergasia
A Happy Ending is so close, yet so far

------
greg
This could have been really funny. It wasn't.

